# Dave Martin, Photographer.



## granfire (Jan 1, 2014)

http://msn.foxsports.com/collegefoo...her-dave-martin-collapses-at-game-dies-010114



> Martin suffered an apparent heart attack and was administered CPR on the  field, according to a statement from the Georgia Dome. He was placed on  a stretcher and taken to Emory Hospital Midtown where he died early  Wednesday morning, the statement said.





> On their last assignment together, Reeves watched as Martin took time to  get the perfect photo of sunlight streaming through a glass of beer.  ''He came away with a beautiful photo because he wasn't willing to  settle for the ordinary.''


----------

